# Raccourcis barre latérale du Finder



## Matsya (9 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis avec Finder. J'utilise plusieurs raccourcis qui me facilite bien la vie.

Le problème est qu'ils disparaissent dès que j'éteins mon Mac ou dès que je le redémarre.

Comment faire pour qu'ils restent de manière permanente ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.

@++

-MATSYA-


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

bonjour
indiquer ton OSX et entretien du mac

et verifier le comportement de  raccourcis  finder
sur une autre session

ca permettra   de voir si le souci est global ou local ( session)

sans doute local ( plist finder naze  à remplacer)

en passant les raccourcis barre laterale sont un outil standard OSX , pas une custo


----------



## Sly54 (9 Mars 2010)

Juste pour être sûr, tu ne travailles pas sur une session "compte d'invité" ?


----------



## Matsya (9 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> bonjour
> indiquer ton OSX et entretien du mac



MacBook Air sous Snow.



pascalformac a dit:


> et verifier le comportement de  raccourcis  finder
> sur une autre session



Je n'utilise qu'une session.



Sly54 a dit:


> Juste pour être sûr, tu ne travailles pas sur une session "compte d'invité" ?



Non.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2010)

Matsya a dit:


> Je n'utilise qu'une session.


et ben rien ne t'empêche  d'en créer une test 
( à garder)
ca fait partie de ca

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light " maintenance"
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application

------
une fois ca fait
soit c'est résolu ( autorisation ou via coup de mise à jour combo)

soit il suffira sans doute de changer la plist finder de la session
( plein de fils detaillent)


----------



## Matsya (9 Mars 2010)

Alors, après avoir utilisé la fonction Maintenance/Permission d'Onyx et après avoir relancé mon mac, ça marche. Merci beaucoup ! 

A propos d'Onyx, quelles opérations régulières sont à faire précisément ? Pour une nouvelle pomme comme moi, vous conseillez plutôt Onyx ou Maintenance pour ces opérations ?

Merci par avance pour vos conseils.

@++

-MATSYA-


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mars 2010)

ben tu reponds toi même à la question !
quelles opérations régulières
  ce serait ...de la maintenance de base
et donc maintenance suffirait
tout ce qui est dans maintenance est aussi dans onyx
onyx est interessant pour faire des trucs en plus

quant à comment entretenir un mac

en gros t'as rien à faire
sauf ce que j'ai indiqué au dessus en 5
( suffit de lire)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Toujours un plaisir de lire Pascal .


----------

